
Show HN: I built this to keep track of framework syntax like React, Vue, Svelte - ngduc
https://syntax.wiki
======
ngduc
Link: [https://syntax.wiki](https://syntax.wiki)

Github repository:
[https://github.com/ngduc/syntax.codes](https://github.com/ngduc/syntax.codes)

------
ldeangelis
Looks nice! However clicking on the names on the cards doesn't seem to work:
when I click on "Vue" my URL is updated to syntax.wiki/#vue. When I click on
the Vue logo, my URL is updated to syntax.wiki/vue.

~~~
ngduc
Nice catch! I'm working on the fix now. Thanks.

Edit: fixed.

~~~
ldeangelis
Great!

